# Favourite species of cory cat?



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

what is your favourite species of cory cat and why?

Mine is a tie between sterbai and panda cory i like their colours and hardiness .


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I like the Peru Orange laser corydoras, great colour and active.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Sterbai, no question


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

corydoras hastatus very nice looking and the dwarfs are my favorite


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Barbatus no ifs ands or butts.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Corydoras eques. Without a doubt its an unique beauty.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Pic of my serbai not the best pic


----------



## Kevin007 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sterbai, Hasbrosus, weitzmani, gossei, peppered


----------



## dustyduffy (Aug 15, 2014)

Peppered for sure


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Agree with a few others so far... Sterbai all the way!


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd have to say Panda Cories.

Harry


----------



## dmrg3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Just wonder, do you have some of those?


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Loxonus, I've had mine for years and they have such neat patterns..


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

its a tie for me between brochis cats and sterbai

both have great behaviour and are very hardy


----------



## Ralfie Boy (Apr 18, 2011)

When I saw this post the Network Corydoras Reticulatus came to mind first. Then I thought of Leopard Corydoras Trilineatus. Then I thought of Corydoras Metaes.
I would say a tie for me. Years ago I kept all different kinds of corydoras together. They are a neat species. I never had much luck with Panda corys. They are very cool as well.

Great post. Thanks.


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> its a tie for me between brochis cats and sterbai
> 
> both have great behaviour and are very hardy


Yes. Might be cheating slightly to choose brochis, but I love brochis multiradiatus. I had a school years ago, and every time I saw any for sale I would add more to it.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have 40peppered in my 75g only other cory I would swap em for would be orange lazers.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Corydoras pygmaeus.


----------



## fairwood_zoo (Mar 5, 2015)

Corydoras julii


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

C. hastatus, a tiny mid water schooling fish. Amazing.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*cory*

Simply COry Juli ... Nostalgic being the first catfish i ever kept as a kid.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Corydoras sp. Black Venezuelanus


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Might need to change my vote to Corydoras Adolfoi 
Just picked up a few of these rascals today from Menagerie Pet Store on Parliament St in Toronto 
They always have very nice livestock there ! 
Check out these babies !


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Bullet said:


> Might need to change my vote to Corydoras Adolfoi
> Just picked up a few of these rascals today from Menagerie Pet Store on Parliament St in Toronto
> They always have very nice livestock there !
> Check these babies out !


OMG! I was heading there today anyway, I bet I come home with some of these


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wiccandove said:


> OMG! I was heading there today anyway, I bet I come home with some of these


Still plenty left and always interesting Cory species at Menagerie

Hope that I run into you there sometime !


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

There were 4 left, I took them all. So tiny! I put them with the black corys until they get larger then I'll add them to my main tank


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wiccandove said:


> There were 4 left, I took them all. So tiny! I put them with the black corys until they get larger then I'll add them to my main tank


Great stuff 
Generally corys all get along so your black cories will appreciate the company !


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

I hope this isn't a hijacking of this tread, but I'm curious how much you would expect to pay for a corydoras sterbai. The last time I saw them at the LFS they were $11.99 each. This seemed expensive to me so I didn't buy them, but I'm wondering now if that is just how much they go for.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

RCShevalier said:


> I hope this isn't a hijacking of this tread, but I'm curious how much you would expect to pay for a corydoras sterbai. The last time I saw them at the LFS they were $11.99 each. This seemed expensive to me so I didn't buy them, but I'm wondering now if that is just how much they go for.


Best is to place a looking for ad here and see if a local breeder responds. People a little further south of Toronto breed fresh water fish and corys and may times have young for sale at a very reasonable price.

Fish auctions usually have a few different species for sale. But they are over for a while


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Around 10 is usually average. Or just a bit less


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I have regularly seen sterbai and other Cory types for sale at BA's, Finatics, Menagerie, (and probably other LFS) at 3 for $20 
Keep your eyes open for these sales and remember that corys always need to be in small groups


----------



## Silverkitty26 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Favourite Cory cat*

I recently purchased some dwarf Cory cats for my nano tank. I really love them. They are super cute with their little black stripe and they are very active as well. Great fit for my tank.


----------



## alisteeves (Nov 10, 2014)

I am completely in love with my Corydoras hastatus [I wish I could have 100 of them] but honorable mentions to the panda cory and that endearing little face!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Corydoras Pygmaeus ftw! Even great with shrimps! The other dwarfs are great too, but personally like the Pygmaeus colouration more.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I just picked up a dozen pygmaeus cories I think there awesome.


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

Sterbai & Green lazers ;have them both! i love their colours and the way they shoal


----------



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

I saw a few hillfin sterbai Corys and I love them


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Some necroposting. 2 of the 4 I have left from many years ago. Putting out breeding behavior in the big tank


----------

